# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  The annual Eurovision song contest is this weekend (the semi finals for the smaller countries is right now, finals on saturday evening).  Everyone interested in cosmic entertainment should try to get

## Petri

The annual Eurovision song contest is this weekend (the semi finals for the smaller countries is right now, finals on saturday evening).  Everyone interested in cosmic entertainment should try to get a peak on the TV.

http://www.eurovision.tv/

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fVFw1cI2XjU

The last one is our participant for this year.  Not exactly the most typical Eurovision material ;-)  (The band doesn't appear for the first minute or so, it's just cheerleaders..)  Finally interesting song from our part, we're quite famous together with Norway for the last position.  This year they almost cancelled participation as the price for pyrotechnics in Greece was too high, and the swedish singer Carola was scared of them.

PS. The song isn't actually that bad when you hear it on radio..

----------


## Karibien

> The last one is our participant for this year.  Not exactly the most typical Eurovision material ;-)  (The band doesn't appear for the first minute or so, it's just cheerleaders..)  Finally interesting song from our part, we're quite famous together with Norway for the last position.  This year they almost cancelled participation as the price for pyrotechnics in Greece was too high, and the swedish singer Carola was scared of them.
> 
> PS. The song isn't actually that bad when you hear it on radio..



this I usually do not say

please oh please vote for the finnish song!

----------


## Petri

I'd have to book a long vacation in St. Barths if the contest is ever held here.  Considering our track record, that's very unlikely to happen -- accordingly to wikipedia, "Along with Portugal also, Finland is one of the most consistent under-perfomers in the contest."

I was just looking at the list of our songs over the last 40 years and I don't have a clue who half of the performers are ;-)

As we cannot vote for our own song, let's all vote for Carola from Sweden!
;-)

----------


## Karibien

> As we cannot vote for our own song, let's all vote for Carola from Sweden!
> ;-)



Noooo please don't! We will never hear the end of that stupid song, it will be on repeat at the radiostations. Her sanctimonious face will be seen in articles, ads, tv-screens everywhere... not to mention the swedish broadcasting company will host the contest next year... I really really detest that commercial-let's-make-a-hit-and-sell-big-music!

But you had a point there 



> I'd have to book a long vacation in St. Barths if the contest is ever held here

----------


## Petri

> Noooo please don't! We will never hear the end of that stupid song, it will be on repeat at the radiostations. Her sanctimonious face will be seen in articles, ads, tv-screens everywhere... not to mention the swedish broadcasting company will host the contest next year..



There was an interview of the finnish broadcasting company's CEO in the newspaper today and he said as they're trying to cut the expenses, they don't have money to host the Eurovision contest here and they might have to consider giving it to some other country, e.g. Sweden. ;-)

We are preparing for double-gold celebration on monday -- our song will win the will the Eurovision contest and our icehockey team will win gold against Czech republic in the world championship.  Hmmm, why does that sentense sound so weird and out of this world..

----------


## Karibien

You're welcome to them both, I myself will not watch any of it as there's a culture festival here tonight. Singers, painters, actors, photografers, storytellers, poets, bands, choirs etc... over 300 events taking place from Friday night to Sunday morning. My daughter, who is turning fifteen today, and I will attend the Metal Open Air in the park  :Big Grin: 

Have already seen a stand-up-science-performance, lots of fun and facts, answering for example the question of why the shower curtain clings to you in the shower, and howcome the astronauts have weightless conditions in the spacecraft circleing the earth...

----------


## Petri

-300 C
Hell freezes over.
The Finns win the Eurovision Song Contest!

It can happen..  victory champagne is gone and now we're heaving for bar!  Back tomorrow with some hangover..

----------


## Karibien

Congratulations! Just turned off that stupid horror movie my daughter rented and saw the news about the Eurovision song contest. I guess my vote wasn't needed :) Luckily, since my ears were tuned in to this

Spinning Black Circle

----------


## Petri

The culture festival sounds nice!  And I know the answers to the quiz ;-)

We were actually celebrating my girlfriend's second place (the winner was her dance teacher ;-) in the national Salsa championship with a caribbean Nuevo Latin menu; mango-rhum drink, cajun-chicken starter, batata(?) with grilled shrimps, salmon with pistaccio-avocado dressing, and pineapple-coconut dessert.

The Eurovision contest has changed a bit..  There were just a few very traditional eurovision songs, mostly the songs were booring pop-wanna-be's.  The highlight of the show was the number of blondes or brunettes (I think blondes won!), how small dresses the women had (getting into R18 territory) and how long legs they have in eastern Europe.  Germany and UK had interesting performances..

Counting the points was even more fun (thank god they're not going through all the points), especially with the various former republics of Yugoslavia and Russia.

Our artists had a great sense of humor, each time we scored top points they were showing signs back to home.  "You ordered this", "Don't go crazy there", "Drink wisely", "A piece of land, please" (it's common that the cities give land to winners in sports etc), "See you on the plaza" (they'll have an open air concert in downtown plaza tomorrow).

The CEO of the broadcasting company has already announced that we will host the competition next year (instead of giving it to Sweden), they'll not increase the television permit license cost, and they'll not take more debt.  

Last night we had a brainstorming how we should do the show, e.g. the video clips between the songs would be very Kaurism

----------


## Karibien

LOL, you Finns sure know how to endure the chills!

Then you haver probably already figured out wich factor is most important to why the shower curtain clings to you in the shower  :Big Grin: 

Once again, congratulations, and thank you for not sending the stupid-human-tricks-show to us. Go for video clips in the this-is-a-hell-frozen-over-country-and-don't-mess-with-us-who-live-here-style. That attitude seams to kick ass and earn votes at the same time

But you realize what the broadcasting CEO is really saying? We will obtain this by giving you cheapassproducts the rest of the year...

Your caribbean/latin night sounds wonderful!
We had a good time a the festival too, although we cut it a bit short since the best band played early. I was so cool to walk through town and there were people from all walks of life, teens, upstanding middleaged couples, clowns, bikers, seniors, families with small kids, middleaged who will never grow up from their 50's cars &amp; music... 
Lucky daughter to turn fifteen on a night like this :) We loved the SBC concert, on our computers simultainously pours sounds and pictures from it...

 

You gotta admit these guys look better than Lordi...

----------


## Petri

> But you realize what the broadcasting CEO is really saying? We will obtain this by giving you cheapassproducts the rest of the year...



That's nothing new ;-) A few more hours a day with TV games you can play with your mobile.  Or perhaps they'll cut the Finlands Svenska television programming, or something.  FST is a bit of an historical reliec, they should cut their own swedish programming to something minimum and just make a deal with SVT to exchange programs -- swedish programs to us and finnish programs to finns living in Sweden.

Now I just have to figure out when the contest will be held next year and book a trip to St. Barth..

----------


## Karibien

It would be an economical solution, to buy Swedish spoken programs from Sweden and vice versa. Not the best public service though. I can understand if Finnish speakers in Ume

----------


## Karibien

Congratulations again, to the hockey bronze!

----------


## Petri

Congratulations to Sweden for the icehockey victory (again) !!

I guess it turned out just fine, we were excited about our eurovision win and I'm sure Sweden will prefer icehockey over eurovision ;-)

----------


## Karibien

Thanks!
I'm sure many of my fellow Swedes agree; better to be best at hockey than at music, and now we/they done it properly with both the olympics and now the world championchip. I'm also sure we will not have heard the last of that stupid Carola-song either... unfortunatly, I think...

----------

